# Assassin Snails



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Where is the most trustworthy place to buy them? I can't find them in local pet stores can I?

If anyone could direct me in the right direction and what the usual price for these little guys are I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I picked mine up at my LFS. I can't recall the price as I didn't pay for it, it was a "gift" from them to me. 
(I spend way too much money in their shop, lol)
I "think" they are around six bucks?? Do you have a LFS around your area, and not the usual pet store chains??


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

If you can't find them locally I just checked aquabid and they are available there. I've used aquabid in the past with no problems with sellers or deliveries.

AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> I picked mine up at my LFS. I can't recall the price as I didn't pay for it, it was a "gift" from them to me.
> (I spend way too much money in their shop, lol)
> I "think" they are around six bucks?? Do you have a LFS around your area, and not the usual pet store chains??


Yeah I don't think there is a LFS in my area. Although I think that there should be...considering I live in the big city of Tampa.

Anyways, aquabids. I've heard of it. It's reliable? I don't want to be ripped of or scammed or anything of the sort.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

brancasterr said:


> Yeah I don't think there is a LFS in my area. Although I think that there should be...considering I live in the big city of Tampa.
> 
> Anyways, aquabids. I've heard of it. It's reliable? I don't want to be ripped of or scammed or anything of the sort.


Agree, you'd think Tampa would have more than one LFS! 

Aquabid is reliable, just make sure that the feedback on the seller you are considering purchasing from has nearly 100% positive feedback. Good luck!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have bought fish and plants both off aquabid with no problems at all.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Agree, you'd think Tampa would have more than one LFS!
> 
> Aquabid is reliable, just make sure that the feedback on the seller you are considering purchasing from has nearly 100% positive feedback. Good luck!





Calmwaters said:


> I have bought fish and plants both off aquabid with no problems at all.


Thanks guys!

I found a couple LFS's the next city over and hopefully I can find some there. If not, I'll try out aquabid.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I've called over a dozen LFS's in a 30 mile radius and about 95% of them don't even know what an assassin snail is. What?! The two that did actually know what I was talking about couldn't find them anywhere to be special ordered. UGH!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, at least there's always aquabid!


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Well, at least there's always aquabid!


Haha that's true. I found one auction for 5 snails with free shipping for $21. Not bad.

ooh ooh! About how many would I need for a 10 gallon tank? I think 5 would be to many.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

This is the first thread I have ever seen entitled "assassin snails". I was thinking about making one myself.

I've seen deals on AB like 1 AS for $1 + $15 shipping. Quite abit more expensive, but maybe not that bad. Keep in mind, I do believe they burrow, so if you get 1, you might not see it alot. I don't recommend you put it with any other type of snail, but they are fine to live with there own kind from all accounts I have heard.

I think my lfs is looking into ordering 1 or 2 for me. I am createing a controlled infestation in 1 of my smaller tanks. I have dozens of ramshorn nest ALL OVER my java fern! SO many! Countless! Between my GS and my bigger snails, I am probably not feeding them as much as they need, though. I'll increase there food. I am working on Generation 3! Gen 2 is all grown up. Assassin snails favorite food is ramshorn snail. Gen 3 grows kinda big, I'll definately look closer into getting an assassin snail, maybe 2 if it gets out of hand lol.

Good luck! It is a beautiful snail!:-D


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Assassins are a really kewl little snail,
I started with about 12 and in just 6 months I had hundreds of babies appear up from the gravel one day.
Since then, I keep them in all my tanks with gravel/sand in it, they do like to burrow and that seems to be where the young hide until old enough to venture out amongst the other creatures top side.
They go good with most anything that doesn't pester them to death,
They won't bother snails bigger then themselves either unless they are super hungry, At which time they may gang up on a larger snail, although I have rarely seen this happen if you feed them enough,
they'll eat most anything, But I have found they tend to prefer the pond/Bladder snails over all the other types, Ramshorn seems to be a second choice with the trumpets taking up the rear.

just a few short months ago I had an explosion of pond snails in a 15 gallon full of cherry shrimps,
I dropped in 50 assassins and I was very pleased with the results, as always these guys rock, Less then a week and no pond snails to be found,

I sell assassin as i always have lots of them< bUT ALAS I'm in Canada.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

My one assassin has been placed in my 6gl RCS farm. It is OVERRUN with MTS. I hope my assassin doesn't starve because the only thing he has to eat in this tank are the MTS. So far I've never seem him burrow, he's constantly cruising the tank. Looking for ramshorns, no doubt.


----------

